
The volatile era that gave rise to Jane Austen and Lord Byron - pepys
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/the-wildest-decade-in-britains-history-it-doesnt-involve-the-beatles/2019/05/29/bb361246-818f-11e9-933d-7501070ee669_story.html
======
neonate
[https://outline.com/FJqV4A](https://outline.com/FJqV4A)

~~~
pmoriarty
Is there anything like this that doesn't require javascript to work?

~~~
leonroy
Yes, [http://archive.is/3WT8X](http://archive.is/3WT8X)

